# Published blog piece touting adoption over buying



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out my first published blog piece-

Pet Shops Kill Pets

I've got a blog post published on Care2 and wanted to share it with you. Your participation in the poll and comments are encouraged. (No log-in needed for votes and, to comment, you can log-in with your Facebook password if you're not registered with Care2.)

With all due respect to those who breed, this is my point of view. I hope that I have framed it in a way that feels respectful and constructive as I'm seeking to communicate, not alienate.

_Care2 says it is the largest and most trusted information and action site for people who care to make a difference in their lives and the world._


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Great post,...... article,.....thingy! I will highly consider getting a pigeon from a shelter next time. The only prob. is that people want breeds like fantails and mookees and other show or preforming birds that are'nt in shelters. I can't think of anytime I've been to any place that have had breeds such as these exept for other pigeon breeders. Thats probably the reason why many pigeons arn't taken from the shelter. I would love more pigeons and would gladly take more, but as many of you already know I'm not the boss of the house. But again I will think of the birds in shelters first................ if I ever get a chance to get some more. And to Keith, I promise I'll also keep you in mind.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Elizabeth, your article is very well done! Honest, ethical breeders will appreciate it . . . back yard breeders and puppy millers will not. 
Stay true to your beliefs. You do an amazing job!


----------

